# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Neoline X-COP 9700s – гибридное устройство нового поколения

## Labs

В продаже появилась одна из самых ожидаемых новинок с последними инженерными разработками и передовыми комплектующими на борту.

Компания Neoline, разработчик и производитель широкого спектра инновационной автомобильной электроники, представляет гибрид нового поколения Neoline X-COP 9700s. Его главные преимущества – фильтр Z-сигнатур, обновлённый интерфейс, отличная комплектация и готовность к работе прямо «из коробки».

Как и положено гибридному устройству, Neoline X-COP 9700s многофункционален и способен выполнять несколько задач одновременно: вести непрерывную видеосъёмку, улавливать излучение милицейских радаров и позиционировать автомобиль по сигналам GPS и ГЛОНАСС.
*Видеомодуль* Neoline X-COP 9700s построен на базе топовых комплектующих: светочувствительный сенсор Sony, мощный процессор Ambarella и оптическая система из шести стеклянных линз обеспечивают максимальную детализацию записи. Устройство записывает видео в разрешении Full HD 1920х1080 при частоте кадров 30 к/с. Предусмотрено два специальных режима съёмки: режим расширенного динамического диапазона WDR и ночной режим, который включается автоматически в зависимости от настроек. Запись ведётся на карту microSD объёмом 32 ГБ, которая включена в комплект поставки. Её достаточно для записи 5 часов видео с максимальным разрешением, но при желании это время можно увеличить – устройство работает с картами размером до 128 ГБ.

Neoline X-COP 9700s поддерживает *двойное детектирование милицейских радаров*: спутниковое и с помощью радиомодуля. Радиомодуль улавливает сигналы в широком диапазоне частот, в том числе и от маломощных устройств, а связь со спутниками позволяет точно позиционировать автомобиль и рассчитать расстояние до ближайшей стационарной камеры контроля скорости. При этом в X-COP 9700s установлен двухсистемный навигационный модуль GPS/ГЛОНАСС, который обеспечивает более стабильный прием сигнала, особенно в сложных городских условиях. Интерфейс устройства поддерживает голосовое оповещение о камерах контроля и даёт водителю подробную информацию о типе камеры, дальности ее расположения, разрешённой на участке скорости и т. д. Спутниковые базы данных обновляются каждые две недели и охватывают 45 стран, включая СНГ и Европу.

Новый гибрид Neoline оснащён *фильтром Z-сигнатур* – специальным программным комплексом, который распознаёт и блокирует ложные сигналы, чтобы они не отвлекали водителя в дороге. Источниками помех, как правило, бывают датчики слепых зон автомобилей, раздвижные двери на заправках и в супермаркетах, базовые станции сотовых сетей, датчики трафика, высоковольтные ЛЭП и пр. Все эти сигналы задерживаются, а излучение настоящих милицейских радаров свободно проходит через фильтр и водитель получает своевременное предупреждение. 

Для *оптимального использования фильтра Z-сигнатур* в X-COP 9700s предусмотрено два режима – максимальный, со значительной отсечкой ложных срабатываний, и минимальный – с умеренной. Пользователь может установить нужный режим вручную, или воспользоваться фирменной опцией «X-COP», которая сама регулирует настройки гибрида в зависимости от скорости движения. Так, на небольших скоростях до 60 км/ч включается максимальный режим фильтрации Z-сигнатур, а с ростом скорости она становится минимальной. При движении по автомагистралям и автобанам со скоростью более 130 км/ч фильтр отключается совсем.
Кнопок у Neoline X-COP 9700s практически нет – управление гибридом сенсорное. На яркий 2,8-дюймовый IPS-экран можно вывести меню или посмотреть отснятые ролики. Во время движения на нем отражается текущая дорожная информация: 

– скорость движения;
– расстояние до ближайшего милицейского радара, его тип и мощность сигнала;
– *информация о следующем милицейском радаре* (впервые реализовано в X-COP 9700s);
– быстрый доступ к меню основных настроек;
– индикация записи, текущее время и пр.

Дополнительные функции гибрида X-COP 9700s страхуют водителя от дорожных неприятностей. Например, *интеллектуальная система LDWS* отслеживает положение автомобиля относительно дорожной разметки и подаёт сигнал, если он смещается из текущей полосы. *Функция максимальной скорости* устанавливается вручную и позволяет не превышать заданных лимитов. Также водитель может добавлять в память устройства собственные *опасные зоны* – например, оживлённые перекрёстки, лежачих полицейских или места, где часто стоят экипажи ДПС с переносными камерами. Радиус оповещения для таких зон можно настроить в зависимости от типа объекта.

Ещё одна удобная функция– *zoom госномера автомобиля в кадре при просмотре видео*. Она может пригодиться при ДТП, когда виновник скрылся с места происшествия, а его номеров никто не успел запомнить.

В комплект Neoline X-COP 9700s помимо карты памяти на 32 Гб и USB-адаптера входит удобное крепление Smart Click Plus с активной зарядкой, полный комплект кабелей с крепёжными элементами (для подключения к прикуривателю и бортовой сети автомобиля) и чехол для хранения устройства. 

Neoline X-COP 9700s уже в продаже, рекомендованная розничная цена 729.99 BYN.

----------

